# How many days at Aulani?



## amc347 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, we are planning our second trip to Oahu in April 2014. We just booked 8 nights at HHV Lagoon Tower and are thinking of adding a few more days at the end of our trip at Aulani. We have two kids who will be 5 and 7 and have never been to Aulani (but have been to Disney's Grand Californian/DL several times). How many days is optimal/enough? Our younger one is really into Disney Princesses now.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't believe Aulani offers a Disney princess experience.


----------



## GregT (Jul 11, 2013)

amc347 said:


> Hi, we are planning our second trip to Oahu in April 2014. We just booked 8 nights at HHV Lagoon Tower and are thinking of adding a few more days at the end of our trip at Aulani. We have two kids who will be 5 and 7 and have never been to Aulani (but have been to Disney's Grand Californian/DL several times). How many days is optimal/enough? Our younger one is really into Disney Princesses now.



I think 2-3 days would be a terrific addition to the HHV trip.  Aulani is a lovely property and your children are the perfect age for it. They will love the water features and the interactions designed for children.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Jul 11, 2013)

brigechols said:


> I don't believe Aulani offers a Disney princess experience.



Aulani does not have a princess experience, but as part of Aunty's Beach house, there are dresses and other costumes the kids can wear. Of the characters available while I was there, none were princesses. You had your normal Mickey, Goffy, etc, and Stich for as the Disney Hawaii tie in. It is not overly Disney, but if your kids love the pool they'll have a great time. The beach at Aulani, will be very similar to the beach at HHV.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 12, 2013)

It is nice.  Your kids are the right age.  Two nights minimum and three if you can do that.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 12, 2013)

amc347 said:


> Hi, we are planning our second trip to Oahu in April 2014. We just booked 8 nights at HHV Lagoon Tower and are thinking of adding a few more days at the end of our trip at Aulani. We have two kids who will be 5 and 7 and have never been to Aulani (but have been to Disney's Grand Californian/DL several times). How many days is optimal/enough? Our younger one is really into Disney Princesses now.



There are no Disney's princesses at Aulani. They also do not have Lilo just Stitch. 

We were at Aulani in May and my children are young adults; but I can tell you Aulani is wonderful for small children. I think once you are there your children will not want to leave Aulani. I would add as many days as you are able. I think a minimum of 4 days. My friend has a 5 year old and they stayed at Aulani for a week. One day during the week they went to the North Shore and her 5 year old was very unhappy because he was not at Aulani. 

Aulani is an absolutely beautiful resort and whatever time length you choose, it will be an amazing time with your family. Aulani is definitely a family resort.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 16, 2013)

We were not that impressed with Aulani.  Most impressive thing was the prices for everything at the resort...Disney is certainly not bashful when it comes to prices.  At the theme parks I think you get what you pay for...at Aulani, not so much.  To each his own.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 17, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> We were not that impressed with Aulani.  Most impressive thing was the prices for everything at the resort...Disney is certainly not bashful when it comes to prices.  At the theme parks I think you get what you pay for...at Aulani, not so much.  To each his own.



That's what I've heard too.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 17, 2013)

Compared to mko, aulani is about the same, for adults, in fact mko.is probably brttrr, but for 5 to 7 years olds 3-5 days of heaven for them in aulani is good. Auntys beach house will also give mom and dad a break


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 17, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> We were not that impressed with Aulani.  Most impressive thing was the prices for everything at the resort...Disney is certainly not bashful when it comes to prices.  At the theme parks I think you get what you pay for...at Aulani, not so much.  To each his own.



Our experience was much different. Recently, on our last visit we stayed at the Marriott Ocean Club, WKOV-N, KBC and Aulani. Aside from the KBC, we did not notice a difference between Aulani, the Marriott Ocean Club or the Westin-the prices were all about same for food and drinks. 


,


----------



## amc347 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Looks like I have some time to think about it as aulani takes reservations 6 months in advance.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 20, 2013)

We spent one night at Aulani, and it wasn't enough.  We did get to see everything, but didn't get to do everything we wanted.  Next time, we hope to spend 4 days.  3 would probably be plenty, but more is always better.  

The BEST thing for us (and the kids) was being able to drop them off at Aunty's Beach House.  We work from home, homeschool our kids, and travel with our kids, so we don't get a break very often.  It was quite enjoyable, spending time together (without them) and knowing that they were enjoying themselves as much as we were.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Last year we spent 3 nights there and it wasn't enough.  Of course, we were trying to sightsee as well.  I wish we stayed at the resort and didn't leave.  My kids 11 and 14 had a blast.  It is very much a family resort.  I would like as older adult but I'm a disney freak.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't leave Aulani.  Do that when you're staying somewhere else.


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2013)

amc347 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Looks like I have some time to think about it as aulani takes reservations 6 months in advance.



Consider renting from an owner.  I only stayed for one night in a studio and paid an owner $11./per point.  If I stayed in a hotel room booked from the Disney site, I would have paid about $150. more.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 23, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't leave Aulani.  Do that when you're staying somewhere else.


I completely agree.


----------



## crf450x (Jul 23, 2013)

presley said:


> Consider renting from an owner.  I only stayed for one night in a studio and paid an owner $11./per point.  If I stayed in a hotel room booked from the Disney site, I would have paid about $150. more.



We are going to Marriott Ko Olina from 6/1/14-6/8/14 but will be in Oahu a few days earlier coming from Kauai and have already booked at the Sheraton Waikiki but have thought about staying at Aulani from the Friday to Sunday before.  The price at the Aulani website for 5/30/14-6/1/14 is $1028 for Two (2) nights in a Standard View room which has a view of the conference center or parking lot.  Staying three weeks on the Islands, and having plenty of SPG points, the Sheraton Waikiki with points was a no brainer.  But we would like to stay at Aulani at some point but at $500+/night, the Sheraton Waikiki on points upgraded to the Club room is not looking bad.  

How many points does it cost for a studio?  Where can I find an owner to rent a studio at Aulani from and can I just get two days only or does it have to be for the full week?  Are the DVC Aulani Studios the same as Standard View rooms?  I have checked Redweek and there are very few DVC Aulani listings.

Sure is great owning a TS and getting Three Weeks for the price of a few nights at a hotel, plus having a full kitchen and a bedroom or two.  Got the Point at Poipu 2b/2b with my studio MVF for next year, then got the Marriott Ko Olina 1b/1b the week after (with a few days in between to spend in Oahu) with my 2b/2b MVF which I hope to trade out to a 2b/2b the closer we get to check in, then a week at HGVC Kings Land.

The ongoing request paid off this time, although we would have preferred the Marriott Waiohai instead of the P@P, but will regularly check II to see about re-exchanging the P@P week for either the Marriott Waiohai or Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villa for the same week.


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2013)

crf450x said:


> How many points does it cost for a studio?  Where can I find an owner to rent a studio at Aulani from and can I just get two days only or does it have to be for the full week?



Check out the rental board on Mouseowners.com.

There are brokers, but they normally require a certain # of nights or points.  If you book from an owner who has lots of posts on that site, you will be fine.  Beware of anyone who is brand new.

There are several view categories.  I went for Ocean view which required the highest point level, but it was more of a pool view than an ocean view.  I wouldn't waste the extra $ for ocean view in the future.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/points-chart


----------



## crf450x (Jul 23, 2013)

Searching online I found David's Vacation Point Rental, http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm but on this site it is $14/point, which is still cheaper than booking direct on the Aulani Website.  I will go on the mouseowners site and look around.  Is there someone you would recommend?  If anyone had points to rent, PM me.


----------

